# Java automatisch schließen



## VenomExtrem (22. Jan 2006)

ich weiß nicht ob es hier rien gehört.gibt es eine möglichkeit solche teile automatisch zu schließen nach eine rbestimmten zeit?


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="eine adresse"></script>
```


----------



## jagdfalke (22. Jan 2006)

> ich weiß nicht ob es hier rien gehört


Ich schon. Die Antwort ist NEIN! Java != JavaScript.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Jan 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

_*moved*_


----------



## VenomExtrem (23. Jan 2006)

kann mir also nicht geholfen werden?


----------



## Student (23. Jan 2006)

Kurzum:
Was meinst Du mit "solche Teile"?


----------



## bummerland (23. Jan 2006)

was meinst du mit schließen?


----------

